# need an id plz..



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

I found this in my tank and have no idea what it is ... I need some help to identity what it is and to see if it is a nuisance or if I should keep it ...any help would be greatly appreciated. ..


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

General rule of thumb... if it has pointy claws, its not reef safe


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Also, if it looks like it will burrow into your brain and make babies then get rid of it. Thats one scary crab

If you have a sump/refuge you can put him there


----------



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

it definitely looks alien .. i gonna flush him he is one ugly crab .. thanks for your help


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Kweli said:


> Also, if it looks like it will burrow into your brain and make babies then get rid of it. Thats one scary crab
> 
> If you have a sump/refuge you can put him there


THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That thing scares the heck out of me!


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

I wouldn't want that in my tank !! that thing is one scary dude/dudette !


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

That's gross.

I hate pointy creepy things.

Don't flush it. Put it in garbage.

http://www.chucksaddiction.com/hitchhikers.html

http://www.masa.asn.au/masawiki/index.php/Hitchhikers_Guide_to_the_Reef_Tank

Sent from iphone using auto correct! Can't you tell!?


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

yay! ugly looking thing. is not soft is it? like a spider, I seen something similar in ZOA eating spiders online, but not that color.

Just get rid of it,


----------



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

i samshed him up .. and disposed of him ... come to find out through intense search its actually called a zoaeating spider ...


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

mr.omz said:


> i samshed him up .. and disposed of him ... come to find out through intense search its actually called a zoaeating spider ...


wow. never heard of that till now. good to know.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

WOw! I cant believe I actually called for it! I am glad I mentioned.

I happen to see this a while ago when I was trying to find out why I never have luck with my Zoas, and I saw the Zoa eating spider....

That was big and horrible.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Holy crab >< look scare


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

zoa eating spiders are even scarier looking.. if you could imagine that









They are also VERY tiny... Your crab looked pretty big... More of the decorator crab family... but it doesnt look like the safer versions you see in the reef stores


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Kweli said:


> zoa eating spiders are even scarier looking.. if you could imagine that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do agree, the eating spiders I saw on the internet look a bit different, this thing was huge and red


----------

